# tailwaters



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Has anyone been hitting up the tailwaters yet? I haven't had any luck yet. This is the right time of year right? I swear these saugeyes are making me go nuts. Jig and minnow combo is the weapon of choice or should I be fishin something else. This one is for you saugeye killers out there.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Depending on what tailwaters you fish.I use husky jerks,deep cranks,rattle traps,night crawler,bass minnows and shad raps (best for Me).Two rules of thumb I go by is fish confluences and fish the bottom.I notice alot of guys throwing 1/4 ounce jigs at most places with a 2" tail.You will occasionally catch a keeper eye(18" by my standard) with them but dont be afraid to use bigger like a 1/2 ounce with a 4" tail.Also bass assassin's work wonders(the ones with the flipper tails).Try your water before the sun comes up or after it goes down.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Not sure where you've been fishing, but I use grubs year round and will dispute with anyone that says a grub is not the best bait made. Those Gulp minnows you've been talking about are true winners if you can keep them from drying out and shrinking. The saugeyes in the tailwaters I've been fishing have been decent size, eating size, but few and acting real funny. Weather and water temp is all messed up. True as others have said, you shouldn't be afraid to up the size of your grubs to 3 or 4 in. right now. Look at the size of the shad you should be seeing all schooled up right now! Cranks are ok, but you will catch a lot less fish, willing to prove it. The tailwaters of the overhead dams I've been fishing have been producing well for me every time the water slows down a little and clears. Try pink with a chartreuse jig head!!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

> willing to prove it


hmm...interesting


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

ostbucks98 said:


> hmm...interesting


Sure is. 

Ive just started fishing for eye's and landed my 22 1/2" eye' on a Storm Thunderstick. I had one on a Husky Jerk too but lost it.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Ostbuck - Your Rattletraps And Shad Raps/ Jig And Retrieve Or Straight Retrieve? Slabs - Where do You get 4" Grubs? and Legendary - How do you Fish a Thunderstick? I Have all These Baits/No grubs/ But don't think I Know how to use Them...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rattletraps I jig and shad raps I put behind a 1/4 ounce split shot and twitch my line with the tip of my pole(just a little lighter than a jerk) so it moves about 6" and I pause for about 3 seconds and repeat.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

For Thundersticks I just toss out and Jerk, retrieve slowly, and jerk jerk and repeat over again. You can use Rapala Husky Jerks too, its the same thing and do the same process. Ive got two hits from my 3 times walleye fishing. Not bad I would say. Took me like maybe 30 min after sunset to get a bite, around the 6 o'clock area.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Well it is late fall/ early winter. These things are eating shad. Anything that looks like shad there gonna hit. Ive been throwing a vibee and with great success. Or a pearl tail, put black on the top of it. I always have black, red and blue sharpie with me. Im telling you this does work.


----------

